# Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?



## MilesEdgeworth (30. September 2009)

*Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Ich habe vor zusätzlich zu meinen beiden, bereits in der Topic genannten Systemen Win 7 hinzuzufügen, für Dx11 zocken usw...
Jetzt würde mich aber interessieren, ob die Installation von Win 7 meinen GRUB "zerstört" oder alles nach wie vor beim Alten bleibt???
Ich werde es sowieso erstmal auf nem Bastelrechner probiern, falls irgendwas schief geht. Windows traue ich inzwischen sehr viel zu!
Thx im voraus


----------



## dot (30. September 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Wird dir wohl deinen Bootmanager zerballern. LiveCD -> / + /boot mounten -> chrooten -> Grub neu in den MBR schreiben lassen (bzw. vorher Win 7 hinzufuegen  )


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Ok thx ich werds dann mal demnächst probiern, aber net allein; bin net so der nicht kommandozeilen crack ^^
Ich werd meinen Vater als Arbeitssklaven einspannen


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Alternativ kannst du auch zwei Platten nutzen und über das BIOS auswählen, was gebootet werden soll.


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Wobei letztere Variante ziemlich umständlich ist (meiner Meinung nach).

dot hat da schon Recht. Evtl. gibt es auch schon eine Funktion auf der Installations-DVD von Suse die das automatisch macht, weiß ich leider nicht  Oder (falls es sowas noch gibt o0) du hast dir bei der Installation eine Bootdiskette mit Grub erstellt und bootest dein Suse, dann kannst du dir das chroot ersparen.

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Ich hau halt beim Boot F11 und wähle dann aus. Grub bootet nur Linux, Windows wird vom Windows-Bootloader geladen. (Erste Platte ist übrigens Linux, Windows wird eher selten gestartet.)


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Ok^^ Geht eigentlich. Ich mag's aber meistens nich so, wenn ich mich durch zig Menü's forsten muss, bei mir soll's eher nach dem Motto sein: Nach Hause kommen, PC-Knopf drücken, Tee machen, zurückkommen und fertig gebootet haben  Nichts finde ich schlimmer, als zurückzukommen und zu merken, dass das falsche OS gebootet wurde xD

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

… daher ist bei mir ja auch Linux auf der ersten Platte. Ich muss nur F11 hauen und die zweite Platte nehmen, wenn ich mal Windows will.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*

Als erstes muss ich aber meinen PC dazu bringen vom Stick zu booten -.-
Im BIOS is eigentllich alles richtig eingestellt................ ^^
Auf einem anderen Rechner mit SCSI Platte !!!! startet zwar der installer aber Win 7 mag wohl keine SCSI Festplatten -.-
Warum ich mir noch keine neue gekauft habe: Der neue Prozessor hat meine Kassen gelehrt ^^
Muss jetzt was günstiges finden ^^


----------



## Lexx (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*



> startet zwar der installer aber Win 7 mag wohl keine SCSI Festplatten


controller-treiber wurden per F6 eingebunden.. ?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 zusätzlich zu OpenSuse und XP installieren?*



Lexx schrieb:


> controller-treiber wurden per F6 eingebunden.. ?



Nein.........
Wann muss ich dann F6 drücken?
Dann probier ichs nochmal.

EDIT: Hat nix gebracht. Frage hat sich geklärt. Es gibt keine SCSI Treiber für Win 7 64bit -.-
Egal ich werde dann wohl gucken müssen wie ichs anstell.

EDIT 2: Die Probleme haben sich alle gelöst. Win 7 läuft inzwischen auch auf meinem Main-PC fröhlich vor sich hin


----------

